# Star Wars Vs. Star Trek



## Axelfox (Nov 15, 2009)

Because i think Star Wars is best,with stuff like the Death Star,Han Solo,TIE Fighters,Imperial Star Destroyers,and other stuff. What say you.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Picard, Spock, and the Enterprise-D are awesome.

Darth Vader, Star Destroyers, and X-wings are awesome.

Star Wars and Star Trek equally rule.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't vote cause both made a huge impact in entertainment.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 16, 2009)

200 Gigaton Turbolasers.

That is all.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 16, 2009)

Star Wars gave us the Jedi, lightsabres, force lightning, "Great shot kid! That was one in a million!", Chewie, and Jek Porkins. Darth Vader, the man against whom all badasses will forever be compared. The fucking Death Star.

Star Trek had William Shatner.

Tie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

STARGATE PWNS YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2009)

Trek is a visionary masterpiece. Wars is Earth history in space.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 16, 2009)

Trek!

TNG to be precise.

Star Wars bores me.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> STARGATE PWNS YOU ALL!!!


 Indeed it does.  It got worse, though


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 16, 2009)

Star Wars of course


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd have to choose Star Wars, mostly cuz' I grew up with it so I'm a little biased. ;3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 16, 2009)

Star Wars.  :3  Storm Troopers are cool.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 16, 2009)

Mark Hamill is better off voicing animated characters, like the Joker.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain Kirk = Instant win.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 16, 2009)

Star Wars FTW because I find Star Trek very boring =p


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Captain Kirk = Instant win.


Obi-Wan could kick his ass.


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 16, 2009)

I like Star Trek because it can be related to *anything*.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Obi-Wan could kick his ass.


Obi-wan does not impregnate a woman from every planet he visits :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Obi-wan does not impregnate a woman from every planet he visits :V


Kirk can't impregnate women with his fucking mind.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Kirk can't impregnate women with his fucking mind.


Jedi aioin't allowed to fawk man, I would by no means join a sexless order full of men with glowing phallic symbols .


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Nov 16, 2009)

I like both actually but I identify with Trek more, for starfleet!


----------



## Elessara (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> STARGATE PWNS YOU ALL!!!


 
Win.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 16, 2009)

Doctor who.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Jedi aioin't allowed to fawk man, I would by no means join a sexless order full of men with glowing phallic symbols .


After all the Jedi were killed, Obi-Wan made up his own Jedi rules. Orgies every Friday.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> After all the Jedi were killed, Obi-Wan made up his own Jedi rules. Orgies every Friday.


But who would he have the orgies with if there are no more jedi?

 Twi'lek slave girls? Yes.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> But who would he have the orgies with if there are no more jedi?


Ballchinians, of course.


----------



## selkie (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait. They're both completely different.
Except they both take place in space.
Whatever.

Sulu.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Ballchinians, of course.



Hawt.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> STARGATE PWNS YOU ALL!!!



Farscape is superior.


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2009)

There is a distinct lack of Captain Picard love ITT.  Though I love both equally, one for it's gratuitous explosions and swanky characters, the other for it's mentally stimulating conundrums.  And Picard Day.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> There is a distinct lack of Captain Picard love ITT.  Though I love both equally, one for it's gratuitous explosions and swanky characters, the other for it's mentally stimulating conundrums.  And Picard Day.



This!!!^

I grew up with Picard so I am heavily biased in his direction compared to the other captains.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

Star Wars gave us Jar-Jar Binks and Ewoks.

Star Trek wins.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> There is a distinct lack of Captain Picard love ITT.  Though I love both equally, one for it's gratuitous explosions and swanky characters, the other for it's mentally stimulating conundrums.  And Picard Day.


I like Picard more, really. He's just got that badassery among him. And he's bald, which adds to the fact that he's a BAMF.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> STARGATE PWNS YOU ALL!!!



id hafta agree with this


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I like Picard more, really. He's just got that badassery among him. And he's bald, which adds to the fact that he's a BAMF.



1. Janeway (Come on, who wouldn't want her?)
2. Picard
3. Kirk
4. Archer
5. Sisko


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> 1. Janeway (Come on, who wouldn't want her?)
> 2. Picard
> 3. Kirk
> 4. Archer
> 5. Sisko


I can agree with this list.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 16, 2009)

I will always love Star Trek over star wars. At least Star Trek knew when to quit


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I will always love Star Trek over star wars. At least Star Trek knew when to quit


Yeah, the new cartoon series kinda' pisses me off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Farscape is superior.


Yeah but Stargate had two shows and SG1 lasted 10 seasons, had three movies, SGA had five seasons.



Zoopedia said:


> Doctor who.


.......................I just got owned!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I will always love Star Trek over star wars. At least Star Trek knew when to quit



More like Paramount forced them to, after Enterprise's ratings failed to materialize.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 16, 2009)

Star Wars had better aliens (and speederbikes), while Star Trek had neater weapons (and cleaner starships)... not better weapons, just neater.  Not that I wouldn't like a lightsaber of my own, but I'd carry a phaser (this particular phaser), as well:

http://www.phasers.net/2280/2288.htm

http://www.dreadnaught-industries.com/assault_phaser_1a.JPG

http://www.mpsnet.co.jp/hobbynet/photos/dcdirect-y0005L.jpg

http://warpdrivetoys.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/phaser.10980708_std.jpg


----------



## Attaman (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Star Wars gave us Jar-Jar Binks and Ewoks.
> 
> Star Trek wins.


Star Trek gave us Wesley Crusher.



Ty Vulpine said:


> 1. Janeway (Come on, who wouldn't want her?)





			
				A. Bettik said:
			
		

> They don't fight at first, they start swapping stories.
> 
> "Yes, Captain," Picard starts, "I recall one mission where we encountered an actual Dyson Sphere, and you'll never guess who we ran into..."
> 
> ...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 16, 2009)

RISE OF THE SITH LORD DARTH VADER!

I'm a Sith Lord.

Darth Vader " You were weak when I found you and now your hatred has become your STRENGTH!"
- James Earl Jones.

I don't like Star Trek.

Star Wars hands down.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 16, 2009)

A couple of videos that might satisfy the Trek/Wars nerds in us.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8fI924mbfU (A cleverly made parody)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNxhrPaaCA4 (Begins like an episode of TNG)


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 16, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Trek!
> 
> TNG to be precise.
> 
> Star Wars bores me.



That seems like a legitimate point, except the Newfie, only seven posts later says Star Trek bores him. You can't both be right, one of you must be wrong. Only one of those can be boring and until it is decided which one then one of you is lying.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey, Puppy Gerbil is back...!


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 17, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I will always love Star Trek over star wars. At least Star Trek knew when to quit



Have you not seen the garbage that is the seventh season of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 17, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> That seems like a legitimate point, except the Newfie, only seven posts later says Star Trek bores him. You can't both be right, one of you must be wrong. Only one of those can be boring and until it is decided which one then one of you is lying.



Yes we can indeed both be right, it's called opinions


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 17, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Star Wars had better aliens (and speederbikes), while Star Trek had neater weapons (and cleaner starships)... not better weapons, just neater.  Not that I wouldn't like a lightsaber of my own, but I'd carry a phaser (this particular phaser), as well:



All of the stuff in the new one movie is way better then any thing from Star Wars


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 17, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Have you not seen the garbage that is the seventh season of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine?



Well okay yes Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Star Trek: Voyager, and Star Trek: Enterprise  totally sucked balls. But they said that they had messed with Star Trek enough. They didn't milk 2 movies, a comic, 3 video games, and a miniseries out of one movie that wasn't even that good.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2009)

Fuck you all, Firefly's much better. :V

I like both Star Wars and Star trek in equal portions, but Star Wars RPGs rule.
The Star Wars universe was a bit broader than Star trek's. The Star Trek fandom had characters you could love better, Star Wars had various techonoligies than Star trek.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 17, 2009)

Firefly and Star Trek are my favorite Sci-Fi shows that are based in the future


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Star Trek: Voyager



Caretaker
Year of Hell (both parts)
Timeless
Endgame (except the ending, that did suck balls)
The Borg Queen
Seven of Nine


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm actually shocked by people's dislike of DS9. I mean, TNG is still my favorite, but DS9 ranks 2nd for me more it's stronger writing, plots, and characterization. Hell, when it comes to villains, the Dominion rank as my fav (or second fav, depending on where I put the Empire).

Were there similarities to Babylon 5? Yes. Was Babylon 5 a stronger series? Yes, aside from the 5th season. Regardless of the similarities, I though B5 and DS9 both provided plenty of quality programming.

Were they perfect? No, but they tried and succeeded well enough, in my eyes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'm actually shocked by people's dislike of DS9. I mean, TNG is still my favorite, but DS9 ranks 2nd for me more it's stronger writing, plots, and characterization. Hell, when it comes to villains, the Dominion rank as my fav (or second fav, depending on where I put the Empire).



There were only a couple DS9 episodes I liked. Though pretty much any scene with Odo in it was great.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> There were only a couple DS9 episodes I liked. Though pretty much any scene with Odo in it was great.



Yeah, Odo was pretty cool.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2009)

I gots only one thing to say:

Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I gots only one thing to say:
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson.



Christopher Lee rocked too.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Christopher Lee rocked too.



He did make a good Count Dooku.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'm actually shocked by people's dislike of DS9. I mean, TNG is still my favorite, but DS9 ranks 2nd for me more it's stronger writing, plots, and characterization. Hell, when it comes to villains, the Dominion rank as my fav (or second fav, depending on where I put the Empire).
> 
> Were there similarities to Babylon 5? Yes. Was Babylon 5 a stronger series? Yes, aside from the 5th season. Regardless of the similarities, I though B5 and DS9 both provided plenty of quality programming.
> 
> Were they perfect? No, but they tried and succeeded well enough, in my eyes.


I remember when they were both airing at the same time, and all the morons that confused them (thinking B5 was another Trek spinoff). It might have to do with both of them being very much like soap operas in space.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Well okay yes Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Star Trek: Voyager, and Star Trek: Enterprise  totally sucked balls. But they said that they had messed with Star Trek enough. They didn't milk 2 movies, a comic, 3 video games, and a miniseries out of one movie that wasn't even that good.


Until the recent "Star Trek" movie, which I can tell from the trailer alone tries to be a fucking action movie, in total defiance of Roddenberry's original concept (but NOT the Prime Directive, astonishingly).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Until the recent "Star Trek" movie, which I can tell from the trailer alone tries to be a fucking action movie, in total defiance of Roddenberry's original concept (but NOT the Prime Directive, astonishingly).



Yes, it definitely messed up the Trek universe, especially when 



Spoiler



Uhura and Spock become a couple. WTF??????


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yes, it definitely messed up the Trek universe, especially when
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they really rebooted the series in the best way possible for a sci-fi seriesâ€¦ Iâ€™m going to buy it tomorrow


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Yeah they really rebooted the series in the best way possible for a sci-fi seriesâ€¦ Iâ€™m going to buy it tomorrow



I disagree. They REALLY screwed up the whole Star Trek universe.



Spoiler



1. Amanda dying and Vulcan destroyed. Seriously, the two biggest fuck-ups in the whole movie.
2. Spock/Uhura. I don't get it. Spock never showed any interest in Uhura in the original series.
3. The timeline. What about Khan, the Probe (which will still be on it's way!), Genesis, TNG, Voyager, DS9...)


----------



## Dass (Nov 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I disagree. They REALLY screwed up the whole Star Trek universe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you missed the part where IT'S A GODDAMN ALTERNATE TIMELINE.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> I think you missed the part where IT'S A GODDAMN ALTERNATE TIMELINE.



I saw the movie, I know it's an alternate timeline, but that doesn't automatically make all that crap suddenly okay. It's about as legit as the Transformers and GI Joe movies.


----------



## Dass (Nov 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I saw the movie, I know it's an alternate timeline, but that doesn't automatically make all that crap suddenly okay. It's about as legit as the Transformers and GI Joe movies.



:evil:

Don't you EVER compare it to either of those pieces of shyte again!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> :evil:
> 
> Don't you EVER compare it to either of those pieces of shyte again!



The new Star Trek is as bad as both the Transformers movies and GI Joe: The Rise of Cobra. Oops, I just went and compared them again.... But it's true. The only saving grace of the new Star Trek was the fact that everyone wanted to see Leonard Nimoy's cameo as Spock.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> I think you missed the part where IT'S A GODDAMN ALTERNATE TIMELINE.



 That's Star trek for ya


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's Star trek for ya



Epic song is epic.

Star Trek has done the alternate timeline shit so much, it's cliched. (At least four times in every series, First Contact, now the new movie...)


----------



## Dass (Nov 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> The new Star Trek is as bad as both the Transformers movies and GI Joe: The Rise of Cobra. Oops, I just went and compared them again.... But it's true. The only saving grace of the new Star Trek was the fact that everyone wanted to see Leonard Nimoy's cameo as Spock.



THAT'S IT!... There is absolutely nothing threatening one can do over the internet.

I disagree with you.


----------



## DarckArchon (Nov 19, 2009)

Both are greet but Star Wars will always remain the best for me. I mean ho dosen't love Lightsabers, Darth Vader, lots of laser Blasters,Rifles, Cannons. A big big thing called the Death Star. 

So Star Wars 4 ever


----------



## Vikar (Nov 19, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> STARGATE PWNS YOU ALL!!!



The peak shielding capacity of an Imperial troop transport is several orders of magnitude greater than that of Atlantis.

SW v ST in five minutes.

SW>anything sub-Schlock.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 19, 2009)

StarDestroyer.net... the brother site to SB.  I feel an obligation to welcome you Vikar. 

And not quite, you forgot the Culture in there.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 19, 2009)

Vikar said:


> The peak shielding capacity of an Imperial troop transport is several orders of magnitude greater than that of Atlantis.
> 
> SW v ST in five minutes.
> 
> SW>anything sub-Schlock.



I had a feeling someone was eventually gonna bring up Mike Wong's site eventually.:lol:

SpaceBattles.com and StarDestroyer.net...among the best sites for sci-fi fanboys.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 19, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I had a feeling someone was eventually gonna bring up Mike Wong's site eventually.:lol:
> 
> SpaceBattles.com and StarDestroyer.net...among the best sites for sci-fi fanboys.


I do believe this is your handiwork?  

By the way:  13 month no-posting period, plus continued inactivity for another seven months?  For shame.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I do believe this is your handiwork?
> 
> By the way:  13 month no-posting period, plus continued inactivity for another seven months?  For shame.



Oh my GOD, I forgot about that!

Oh dear, the SB police have found me.

Seriously though, I just...haven't been around lately?


----------



## Attaman (Nov 19, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Oh my GOD, I forgot about that!


  The EssBee has you!



> Oh dear, the SB police have found me.


  Just be happy we didn't send our lord tentacleship.

Dear Mods:  Since I think it's been established with Vikar's SD.net link that SW has superior firepower, and opinions have already been stated on which series we prefer, may we now (partially) derail the thread into a discussion on impractical weapons from the respective series?

To start with on the Star Trek side, have a look at The Original Series Phasers.

Meanwhile, on the 'Wars side, Laser Tonfa's.


----------



## Vikar (Nov 20, 2009)

IIRC, Taylor has said that the Schlock is below the Culture, although I could be wrong. 

I see your laser tonfa and raise you lightwhips. I cannot think of any ST weapon more ridiculous than that phaser, though.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 20, 2009)

OHMY! Well, both have their merits.  My Dad loved Star Trek and always praised it and almost forced it down my throat!  lulz

But when I got older I saw his point.

Star Trek was way ahead of it's time in special effects and science fiction attitude for TV way back then.  Go back and look at clips from other SF shows in the sixties. It's competitors were My Favorite Martian and Lost in Space!  "Warning Will Robinson" and idiotic monsters vs interesting social themes and kewl science fiction gadgets. I read somewhere that the communicator really inspired the cell phone, after all.   

Star Wars was a long time after the STTOS.  In the mean time, there was this visionary movie called 2001, a Space Odyssey that had spectacular FX and  mind blowing themes.  Star Wars, then, HAD to have good FX.  But SW was about more mythic things. It was actually a throw back to old Space Opera stuff going back to Flash Gordon. It was extremely well done, though.  But, when about the third time I watched Star Wars growing up, I realized the Force thing was pretty sappy and idiotic.  

In the end, give me Red Dwarf!  lulz


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 20, 2009)

Voted for star wars. Clearly superior.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Nov 20, 2009)

I LIKE THEM BOTH!


----------



## MissMayhem (Nov 20, 2009)

Data: anatomically correct, and trained in multiple techniques. aka the universe's most complex vibrator.
C3PO...... no dick, and is a pussy


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

I expected ST to have more votes then it does. [still hasn't voted]


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> Data: anatomically correct, and trained in multiple techniques. aka the universe's most complex vibrator.
> C3PO...... no dick, and is a pussy



Oh God...:lol:

All droids and androids fall to the might of the Cylons (specifically, classic) though.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I expected ST to have more votes then it does. [still hasn't voted]



Honestly, from what I have gathered, Star Wars seems to have a more international following, as opposed to just in America.

I really can't say if Star Trek ever had that appeal, considering how popular other sci-fi shows are across the pond; i.e. Doctor Who.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Honestly, from what I have gathered, Star Wars seems to have a more international following, as opposed to just in America.
> 
> I really can't say if Star Trek ever had that appeal, considering how popular other sci-fi shows are across the pond; i.e. Doctor Who.



I kinda knew SW would have more votes then ST cause it was a movie masterpiece for it's time but ST has very good qualities too. I prefer the SG series a little better though but that's because they almost never show ST on antenna tv.


----------



## MissMayhem (Nov 20, 2009)

i wanna vote wars...only because they dont have woopi in it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I kinda knew SW would have more votes then ST cause it was a movie masterpiece for it's time but ST has very good qualities too. I prefer the SG series a little better though but that's because they almost never show ST on antenna tv.



I know what you mean. Though Star Wars and Star Trek have their fair share of hits and misses, I love them both equally. However, I prefer Battlestar Galactica (both the new and the underrated classic). Need to get the final season DVD set...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I know what you mean. Though Star Wars and Star Trek have their fair share of hits and misses, I love them both equally. However, I prefer Battlestar Galactica (both the new and the underrated classic). Need to get the final season DVD set...



They never show that on antenna so I've never watched BG before sadly. But I love them both too. Without the 2 the world wouldn't be the same entertainment wise. Can't see how people chose between the 2.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> They never show that on antenna so I've never watched BG before sadly. But I love them both too. Without the 2 the world wouldn't be the same entertainment wise. Can't see how people chose between the 2.



People have their preferences...but I have to agree. Sci-Fi has plenty of variety and Trek & Wars exemplify that quite well. I say embrace the two.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> People have their preferences...but I have to agree. Sci-Fi has plenty of variety and Trek & Wars exemplify that quite well. I say embrace the two.



Embrace just about it all. Sci-Fi is the best description of what humans wish to achieve.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Embrace just about it all. Sci-Fi is the best description of what humans wish to achieve.



Amen to that brothuh! I'd say that is sig-quote worthy.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Amen to that brothuh! I'd say that is sig-quote worthy.



The best truths always seems to be.


----------



## MissMayhem (Nov 21, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> i wanna vote wars...only because they dont have woopi in it


 


i take it back, the other side has jar jar.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 21, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> i take it back, the other side has jar jar.


Wesley Crusher, Janeway, 7-of-9.


----------



## MissMayhem (Nov 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Wesley Crusher, Janeway, 7-of-9.


 

lol, not my type, worf and data on the other hand...:3


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

wookie Wookie Wookie


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 27, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> wookie Wookie Wookie


 
Bah, wookies are fine, but give me Klingons!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bah, wookies are fine, but give me Klingons!



So you want me to give you the crap caught in the hairs of ones asshole? I can provide you with that. :razz:

On a serious note: ST is still lagging behind. I figured there'd be a lot of trekkies here.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> So you want me to give you the crap caught in the hairs of ones asshole? I can provide you with that. :razz:
> 
> On a serious note: ST is still lagging behind. I figured there'd be a lot of trekkies here.


Dammit, we're TRYING! I'm givin' 'er all she's got!!!


----------



## JarlArild (Nov 27, 2009)

That is a hard choice I like them both almost equally but Star Trek wins out over Star Wars because Picard made bald sexy


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 28, 2009)

Both are great series. I got into star wars first and it's always been my favorite


----------

